# Egg Question



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Just scored 15 doz locally laid eggs. How often is best to offer boiled or scrambled eggs?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I give my pregnant and nursing mothers scrambled egg every other day not large amounts other foods included as well as Lactose


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Eggs are an excellent source of protein for mice, but don't make it their main diet. A mouse will do better off with a large mixture of carbohydrates. You can give each a small piece every other day if you really want to, but it's probably best to only give it to them once in a while or if they are pregnant or nursing.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, ok I did not say it would be their main diet, they have a nice seed/grain mix and until I can get dog food they are finishing off the cat food I had them on. I wanted to know how often is best to offer eggs. I did not get them just for the mice. Once a week? Twice? Sorry for the confussion!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Extra protein is not required every day for a nonbreeding mousie. Too much protein can be bad for a mousie. I give scrambled egg to all my breeding and nursing meeces as well, along with a very small amount of formula and puppy chow. I have to say that adding those things to the diet has made a big difference in the girth of my babies. For my nonbreeders, they get something different almost every day as a treat and to add variety to their diet. tonight they get toasted squash seeds that smell so good they make my mouth water! Yum!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks moustress, just wanted to be sure I had the info correct


----------

